# Problem downloading from Patch Library



## HANIAK (Sep 23, 2008)

When you access to Features-> Patch Library -> Patch Libraries the download links are not working. I get the following error:


```
[B]Warning[/B]: copy(./downloads//ec_tmp/Bulb Distortion.zip) [[URL="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/function.copy"]function.copy[/URL]]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in [B][path]/downloads.php[/B] on line [B]594[/B]
ERROR: File not found.
```
Can you guys please fix this? Thank you.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure it got lost during the site move.... I'll poke around.


----------



## Alex (Sep 25, 2008)

It should be working now.


----------



## Javi Perera (May 23, 2011)

It still doesn't work. Why?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2011)

Javi Perera said:


> It still doesn't work. Why?



See my post here.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...wont-let-me-download-tones-patch-library.html


----------

